# Priority update request page for 20.4.8



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

There is now an active priority update request page for 20.4.8.

https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.8


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

mae said:


> There is now an active priority update request page for 20.4.8.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.8


Aren't Roamios on 20.5.2?

-Kevin


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Aren't Roamios on 10.5.2?
> 
> -Kevin


No. I believe the last update was 20.4.5a

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

The Merg said:


> No. I believe the last update was 20.4.5a
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Roamios are on 20.5.2a

-Kevin


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

kbmb said:


> My Roamios are on 20.5.2a
> 
> -Kevin


LOL!

Okay, that's what I tried to type. I guess you had a typo too as you originally had 10.x

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

The Merg said:


> LOL!
> 
> Okay, that's what I tried to type. I guess you had a typo too as you originally had 10.x
> 
> ...


Yeah....getting my OS X and TiVo updates mixed up 

Anyway....what's with the priority page saying 20.4.8?

-Kevin


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

kbmb said:


> Anyway....what's with the priority page saying 20.4.8?
> 
> -Kevin


It's an incorrect reference. Here TivoMargret talks about it (when we moved to 20.5.2): http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10568101#post10568101


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

NJ Webel said:


> It's an incorrect reference. Here TivoMargret talks about it (when we moved to 20.5.2): http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10568101#post10568101


So does the Priority page not even load if there isn't a signup? So just by having this page, even with the incorrect reference, does that mean there is a new release coming?

-Kevin


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Incorrect page title / update number aside, the fact that the page is live should indicate there is a new update coming, would you all agree?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

ADG said:


> Incorrect page title / update number aside, the fact that the page is live should indicate there is a new update coming, would you all agree?


Historically that's been the case. Live page = update forthcoming.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I plugged in my TSN so I guess I'll see...

I would think a live page = new update regardless of the incorrect version # but time will tell I guess..


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Deja Vu: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528073&highlight=20


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think this page has been up since late September.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532372


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Installing an update right now, on my RoamioPro, I assume it will be 20.5.4


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Installing an update right now, on my RoamioPro, I assume it will be 20.5.4


Odd, the update is 20.5.2b.RC1 and the Premiere did not get the update, yet.

No Guide Logos yet


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've got 20.5.4 on all my Minis now, but not on either Roamio.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

My Roamio OTA undated to 20.5.2b.RC1-USA-6-846

No guide logos either and I don't see anything else that is obviously a change.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

raqball said:


> My Roamio OTA undated to 20.5.2b.RC1-USA-6-846
> 
> No guide logos either and I don't see anything else that is obviously a change.


From my experience in the beta programs.....doesn't RC1 = Release Candidate 1?

Doesn't sound like it should be released to the public?!?

-Kevin


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

kbmb said:


> From my experience in the beta programs.....doesn't RC1 = Release Candidate 1?
> 
> Doesn't sound like it should be released to the public?!?


Yes RC = Release Candidate, but the Minis also received an RC6 
Not sure why TiVo is pushing an RC to production units.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

raqball said:


> My Roamio OTA undated to 20.5.2b.RC1-USA-6-846
> 
> No guide logos either and I don't see anything else that is obviously a change.


It arrived on my Roamio. The mail msg indicate some 1P update. Nothing on the guide. No change in two Premieres on priority list.

I applied for beta. Never heard back.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> It arrived on my Roamio. The mail msg indicate some 1P update. ...


I received it also. The 1P update is that you can now specify to record "Everything" for a show.

I already had that capability (not sure if it was the last update, or the one prior), so I don't know what TiVo is hyping about.

Indeed, the ability to specify "Everything" is not really an update, but a return of a [minor] capability that was removed during the Season Pass to OnePass fiasco.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

I received this update last nite too. I am wondering why it is labeled as a RC1 update. Is this a test run for another update yet to come sent out to just a few public users or what.

Doesn't TIVO Margaret usually come out a let us know about any major public updates. I don,t see any major change in this one.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

davefred99 said:


> Doesn't TIVO Margaret usually come out a let us know about any major public updates. I don,t see any major change in this one.


What MAJOR updates? Last one was Onepass in 02-2015 and the fixes to it a month later. FOUR USLESS ONES SINCE. Major my butt.

Not to mention the priority page said 20.4.8, which is what it said the last time. They can't do anything right!


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

samccfl99 said:


> What MAJOR updates? Last one was Onepass in 02-2015 and the fixes to it a month later. FOUR USLESS ONES SINCE. Major my butt.
> 
> Not to mention the priority page said 20.4.8, which is what it said the last time. They can't do anything right!


I feel your pain but what choice do we have. TIVO is the only DVR of its type presently available. IF not for there Summer sale on TIVO Basic for $299 lifetime offer I would not be here. I just want a good OTA DVR that can also Stream OTT content. I was led to believe That was where TIVO was headed but so far I have no OTA Guide because I live rural and they do not support Low Power Translator channels and it only works for a limited amount of OTT Streaming.


----------

